# CS 5000 Brake issue.



## flat4awd (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I've got a question regarding the brake warning on the dash intermittently coming on in my CS 5k. I was hoping someone here could help me troubleshoot the problem. It seems to randomly flash, sometimes when applying the brakes, other times when I'm just driving down the road. The first thing I did was check the brake fluid level, it was slightly under so I added some more. It is important to add that I have upgraded calipers from an A4. When I brake it shakes the steering wheel slightly, but I believe that is associated with the alignment not being perfect. I have checked the rotors after use and they don't seem to be too hot. 
Please help with any suggestions!
Thanks,
RP


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: CS 5000 Brake issue. (flat4awd)*

Check the power steering fluid level, probably low.


----------



## flat4awd (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: CS 5000 Brake issue. (schnell20v)*

I put some power steering fluid in, but the brake fluid was/is incredibly low. Going to get some fluid tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## pro_leonk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: CS 5000 Brake issue. (flat4awd)*

Make sure you don't go to autozone and get a generic power steering fluid, it will ruin your system, seals will start leaking everywhere. Go to a VW or Audi dealer and get the proper power steering fluid (http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=G002000).
As far as your flashing lights. It is pretty common on the older Audi's that the brake accumulator (aka bomb) goes bad, as they start loosing pressure. It is a fairly expensive part, but there are some forum posters on audifans.com that are able to recharge them for a significant lower price.
Top of all your fluids, check for any leaks...


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Check P/S Fluid, Check Brake lines, Master Cylinder and ABS unit for leaks. No reason the fluid should be that low unless it was never topped up


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

I just found out the hard way that the Mineral Hydraulic Fluid also is used for the power brakes. A line broke over winter and I didnt know about it. Car has been sitting for about 8 months.


----------



## flat4awd (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (fastfours)*

It turned out that the Bomb was replaced by the previous owner, and it was the sensor all along (which I should have checked). It's running nice now, much better. Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond to this thread in a helpful and positive manner.


----------

